# Antler kirinite hybrid



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi guys
Here is one of my most successful experiments, a over sized antler fork infused with polyurethane resin with a lovely iridescent green and black colour pattern in it.
Hope you guys like it All the best 
































































Oh and here is the behemoth it came from haha








From Lewis

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoCans! (Nov 12, 2014)

That is amazing! I just stared at the contrast for like ten minutes. Nice job!????????


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

That settles it - I need a vacuum chamber!

That's gorgeous mate!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is incredible ! I love it . Something different .


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Great work mate! really unique!

Cheers!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Woah...it's like it got trapped in a stargate...that is NICE!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is masterful. I really like the results on that shooter, especially because most antler cattys don't do it for me!

Great work and Great look!!!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Damn you got talent!! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## DestroyerOfEVIL (May 11, 2015)

That is simply amazing! What a wonderful innovation.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you guys I'm glad you like it

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

That is one sweet cat amazing work


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Absolutely amazing! The blending of the antler and the resin is perfect. It looks amazing!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I am *SO *likin' Dat!


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

That is perfection! Great work.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Respect mate, respect! -_-



Rip


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

WOW! As I scrolled through the pics without reading the initial description, my mind was like, "wait, what the heck? Oh snap, look at this!" So cool, Lewis!!! So cool...


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

SSOTM!!!!!!

It is great!!

Volp


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Outstanding !


----------



## logger (Nov 5, 2015)

It's incredible!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The way light plays with the resin is really intriguing. Obviously using that antler segment was an excellent pick of material...sure turned out nice and neat and certainly original. The ergonomics look pretty comfortable and the pinky tang prominence makes it good and stable to withstand strong banding for hunting.

I priced a Stanley brass hand vacuum pump yesterday, I didn't even think I'd fine one of any make. $100. That compares favorably to other Stanley vacuum pumps and other make pumps on Amazon and such...it's more spendy than some and less spendy than others...and it's not plastic, it's brass and steel construction. A more spendy Stanley model also pressurizes as well as vacuums. I can hook up my air compressor to the chamber to pressurize after vacuuming to really pour the juice into the wood both ways..vacuum and pressure. Maybe Santa will grace my stocking with that kit.

Nice job on the antler SS. I love it.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Volp said:


> SSOTM!!!!!!
> 
> It is great!!
> 
> Volp


Yes, indeed!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Fantastic job...as you can see from my ID picture, I love antlers.

Grandpa Pete


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

Amazing..

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Great work, I love it


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow thanks people these comments are amazing and mean alot to me 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

SSOTM X2 !

I'd hate to be competing against it.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Very cool man, wow.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Thats easily one if the nicest slingshots i've ever seen. Antler and the fact its TTF are just icing on the cake  Thank you for posting the pictures.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is a collector piece if I ever saw one!!!!! Beautiful


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Incredible job Lewis! :thumbsup:


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

That's a beautiful finish!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Beautiful work Lewis. The counterplay between natural and synthetic materials, in what seems to be a random and chaotic meld, is what I find really pleasing about this fork. I have held your forks and know ergos are a huge part of your work, so I am sure to hold it is as pleasing as looking at this piece. Amazing stuff dude. Winning!

Be well bud,
Ang


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

SmilingFury said:


> Beautiful work Lewis. The counterplay between natural and synthetic materials, in what seems to be a random and chaotic meld, is what I find really pleasing about this fork. I have held your forks and know ergos are a huge part of your work, so I am sure to hold it is as pleasing as looking at this piece. Amazing stuff dude. Winning!
> 
> Be well bud,
> Ang


Thanks big guy hope all is well yeah it a nice size this around the same height as a champ but has a regular fork width. So it's pretty comfortable for me

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

A great masterpiece!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

unbelie... phenome... incredi... gorge...

really, really nice man.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great work Mr. Pride!!!!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is soooo cool


----------



## ShesHowdew (May 12, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

i honestly think the only way to respectfully band this masterpiece would be with tendons seized from the rear legs of a unicorn.

i just made it my screensaver. yep, i got it bad... :bowdown:


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

CornDawg said:


> i honestly think the only way to respectfully band this masterpiece would be with tendons seized from the rear legs of a unicorn.
> i just made it my screensaver. yep, i got it bad... :bowdown:


Haha thank you CD I'm glad you like it that much, I'll be making more like this but un different coloured resins and different designs too

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

ya know Pride, not to appear obsequious, but i bet you could make a fortune crafting custom pistol grips with that technique.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

CornDawg said:


> ya know Pride, not to appear obsequious, but i bet you could make a fortune crafting custom pistol grips with that technique.


Yeah yeah that could be an idea I'll have to look into it

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

A brilliant idea masterfully executed, Lewis! The result is absolutely stunning! Thanks for sharing, mate!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Would like to see an OPFS done with that technique !


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a lot of antlers...what is a good commercially available vaccum chamber guys? In Europe? 

Because this is the most i genious idea and one of the most beautiful slingshots I have seen!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Amazing SS!!!


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Freak'n Badassness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Now I realy like that...... Piney Creek


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

You did it -kicked off an exciting new Stone Age.

I totally agree. Incredibly brilliant thinking. Who would have ever thought of such a beautiful idea*!* I'm really interested and looking forward to more of your experiments to simulate fossilized wood. Great potential with so many gorgeous colour combinations.

Magnificent job, Lewis. The pigmented resin actually looks like malachite stone is imbedded within that natural antler material. You've captured the look so remarkably well. Primitive elegance.

Hmmm. Superman is going to be in BIG trouble if you start producing Kryptonite.


----------



## RT- (Jan 9, 2014)

Successfull indeed...very fine work.


----------



## wushuanggongyi (Nov 16, 2014)

How amazing the artwork.I like it.Like the door of the stars，full of infinite imagination！Very good！


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

gg i love it.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

May I be so bold as to whisper a suggestion for your next antler/resin project? Blue moonglow glow in the dark pigment....

Also... This is easily in the top 3 of nicest slingshots I've ever seen! I keep coming back for another look... 
Bravo man!


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Viper010 said:


> May I be so bold as to whisper a suggestion for your next antler/resin project? Blue moonglow glow in the dark pigment....


That would be cool the possibilities are endless really my next one will be black and red, for a customer. I'm looking into different colour combinations and resin dyes and other stuff I can use.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Any chance of a working process ? Or a video ? This is so thrilling 
Cheers


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Man, I'm glad I didn't miss this -- family heirloom, my gawd that thing is beautiful!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Fantastic Fork Lewis!!!!! Its gorgeous :bowdown: Thanks for sharing


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

How does the resin make it's way through the antler? Forced in under pressure?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Talented and daring :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> May I be so bold as to whisper a suggestion for your next antler/resin project? Blue moonglow glow in the dark pigment....
> 
> Also... This is easily in the top 3 of nicest slingshots I've ever seen! I keep coming back for another look...
> Bravo man!


psssssssshhhhhhhhht !! thats what i had in mind the second I saw this,all I need now is a vacuum chamber


----------

